# Pacific Rim: Hideo Kojima ist von dem Film begeistert



## MichaelSosinka (7. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pacific Rim: Hideo Kojima ist von dem Film begeistert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pacific Rim: Hideo Kojima ist von dem Film begeistert


----------



## Phone83 (7. Juli 2013)

Nicht nur Hideo ist begeistert.
Ich freu mich auf diese simple art große Zerstörung anzusehen.
Was will ein Man mehr als große Aliens gegen große Roboter und nen Haufen Schrott der dort entsteht?

BITTE KEINE VERSOFTUNG es wird nix...


----------



## BuffaloBilI (7. Juli 2013)

In diesen Film muss ich einfach rein. Das ist fast so gut wie Roboter gegen Wrestler.


----------



## Longinos (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, muss ich spontan an The Beastie Boys Intergalactic und Menschen in Godzilla Kostümen denken^^

Vieleicht wirds ja auch mal was mit einer Neon Genesis Evangelion Realverfilmung

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den Film


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2013)

Das sieht auch echt interessant aus.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2013)

ich bin auch mächtig auf den Streifen gespannt, vorallem weil ich eh schon Fan von den ganzen Kaiju Streifen bin, auch wenn die hier zu "gut" aussehen für einen Realfilm
Alleine es nervt das viele Langnasen immer meinen das NGE das Vorbild wär, weil das ja auch nur da Rießenmecha gibt


----------



## Exar-K (9. Juli 2013)

Mich interessiert der Film auch, was allerdings zum Großteil an del Toro liegt, dessen Arbeit ich sehr schätze.
Deshalb habe ich auch die Hoffnung, dass der Streifen nicht zum reinen Effektgewitter verkommt.




Enisra schrieb:


> Alleine es nervt das viele Langnasen immer meinen das NGE das Vorbild wär, weil das ja auch nur da Rießenmecha gibt


Dicke Mechs kommen ja in gefühlt 2/3 aller Animes vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2013)

Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen warum Kojima sich so begeistert zeigt. Diese Pacific Rim-Ungetüme und sein Metal Gear... Fällt das was auf ?!


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dicke Mechs kommen ja in gefühlt 2/3 aller Animes vor.


 
ja eben 
 und warscheinlich auch in 3/4 aller Godzilla Filmen



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen warum Kojima sich so begeistert zeigt. Diese Pacific Rim-Ungetüme und sein Metal Gear... Fällt das was auf ?!


 
Nja, wobei ich glaube das er nach dem der Film erfolgreich war doch eher nochmal einen Pitch für Zone of the Enders machen wird


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Juli 2013)

Hat bisher ganz ordentliche Kritiken. Wird mir auf jeden Fall genau das liefern was ich sehen will 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_H3iv8T9SfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

